# Ponified fish



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

i want to try drawing my little pony so i was wondering if anyone wanted one. I'd like to know what you want the cutie mark should be or if not give me as much of it's personality as you can. Thx!
Remember to add a picture of your fish.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please could you try Ellis?
he loves nothing more than swimming around his plants so make him a playful pony please

Cutie mark a sun because he has sky blue pectoral fins like a summer sky or give him a plant because he loves his plants

he has yellow eyes.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

okey dokey!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

here is Ellis. I gave him wings because his fins are so big


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

does anyone else want one??


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

charislynne said:


> here is Ellis. I gave him wings because his fins are so big


I love it:-D he's so cute! :thankyou:


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

thanks


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Yea! Can you do Jewel? Her cutie mark can be a gem!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

yay!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

right under this thread is the exact same one. oops. i must have pressed something twice. please reply to this thread only. Thx!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

here is Jewel!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

sorry how dark it came out


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

does anybody else want one? i really enjoy doing this and this doesen't seen to be a thread with a waiting list. I'd acctually like it to be.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Aww thank you! I love it! Great job! I seriously can't draw at ALL, so I really appreciate it!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

you are welcome


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ohhhh and Frannie!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Heres my new guy if you wanted to give him a whirl


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

oh yes. i will start them on Sat i think because i'll be away the next few days .thank you!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

what is the silver fishes name


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

His name is Eks


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

sorry for the wait guys. I'm done Frannie's picture. I just need to upload it.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Sorry for your wait, but here is Frannie!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

So sorry for the wait, but here's Eks!


----------

